

Debunked: Your SSD won't lose data if left unplugged after all - omnibrain
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2925173/debunked-your-ssd-wont-lose-data-if-left-unplugged-after-all.html

======
drmeowmeow
I'm not sure why anyone would think this was the case. If SSD's lost data that
quickly, wouldn't you expect to see data loss/corruption in a laptop if it
happened to get uncharged?

Surely there would have been reports of data loss already.

